# RecipeDB - Dicky Beach Red



## RecipeDB (10/2/08)

Dicky Beach Red  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes I have no idea which stlye this fall into and I don't care, I [and others] love it, not to be wasted on judges and style police. Off soap box and make BEER.Update after third time doing this one; I will replace the TF Flaked Barley with Roasted Barley, had chill haze with this one but tasted great and I will try a more neutral yeast like Wyeast 1056 or Nottingham. Enjoy   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.45 kg JWM Caramalt    0.4 kg Weyermann Melanoidin    0.2 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.1 kg TF Flaked Barley       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    30 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 10mins)    10 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 10mins)    10 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1318 - London Ale III       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.066 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 36.8 IBU   Efficiency 78%   Alcohol 6.24%   Colour 24 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

